# Replace starter button



## rbjornholm1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have an old Ariens 7hp Mod 910995, ser # 080071. The electric start button is located on the side poking through a metal shield with the plug facing down behind the shirld at the bottom. One of the electric tines (+) has come out. I would like to replace the button mechanism (the 12v electric starter motor works fine) with a newer model with the shielded plug, in effect cutting the wires and splicing the new button wires onto the wires coming from the electric motor.
Since the current starter motor is 12v, I'm sure that the current plug mechanism converts 120v to 12v.

Would this be possible to do this plug/button upgrade OR should I replace the broken plug/button module with an exact used replacement.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Are you certain that this motor is a 12v motor. Never heard of that. If it were a 120v motor you could just cut off the broken plug, wire on a new male plug and just put the 120v to it and pull off the power when the engine started. You could always rig up some sort of a momentary switch if you wanted. Be watching this to see if anyone has heard of this 12v motor deal


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

all the pic's I find show the 910995 having a 120v starter. there is nothing to convert 120v to 12v on the machine


----------



## rbjornholm1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks guys. If it is 120v motor I can just replace the old style starting block with the newer style. I will check. Thanks.


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

If you google it there is a standard switch embedded in many of the starters switches on 120v tecumseh engines


----------

